# pe seama ?



## Bântuit

Salut !

"Eu as putea face bancuri pe seama lui Geoana zi si noapte,"

Nu mă pot să mă înţeleg partea roşie în fraza aceasta.

Mulţumesc tuturor.


----------



## idealu

pe seama - adica sa zica bancuri despre Geoana

Nu pot să înţeleg partea roşie în fraza aceasta  -asa este corect


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult !!


----------



## farscape

a face bancuri/glume pe seama cuiva = to make jokes at someone’s expense


----------



## Bântuit

Iar vă mulţumesc.


----------

